# Hotronix® Offers Heat Press Compatible Air Compressor



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Hotronix now offers a competitively priced air compressor designed to power its Air Fusion, Tabletop Air Fusion, and Air Swinger model heat presses. This commercial-grade unit is 3/4 horsepower and has a 6.6 gallon capacity.

It requires single-phase electricity and can be plugged into any regular household 120- volt outlet. The cubic feet per minute (CFM) is 2.5, and it has a stop/start motor. It will work with one heat press at a time. 

Shipping dimensions are 15 inches long by 15 inches wide and 22 inches high, and shipping weight is 53 pounds. It’s priced at $599. This vertical compressor comes with a 90-day warranty.

For more information, go to Air Fusion Heat Press - Hotronix | Stahls'.

Hotronix® offers a full line of heat seal presses offering the latest in state-of-the-art technology. For more information, contact Hotronix at 800-727 8520; or visit the website at Stahls' Hotronix - The #1 Selling Heat Press in the World! : Stahls' Hotronix. Dealer inquiries are welcome.


----------

